# Just had a chemical pregnancy 5 days ago, just got a positive OPK?! How can that be?



## brnsgr1981

HI Ladies,

I just had a chemical pregnancy 5 days ago, meaning that the bleeding started on my CD32, which would have been the day I goy my period anyways and lasted until Saturday (normal 3-4 day cycle).

The doctor confirmed from my blood tests that my hcg dropped to 4, so I most likely will be able to try again this cycle and that my dates will be similar to the last few months since i didn't waste any time. 

Based on that I know that I will be fertile March 23-26, with ovulation predicted right after that, about a week away. 

I tested with my OPK this morning and I got a positive, but I am also having the ovary pains I get when I ovulate BUT some brown spotting (sorry, tmi). 

I have no idea what this is! Anyone ever experience anything like this? We haven't BD'd since before my chemical as I was still waiting for this week to try again, so I can't be pregnant that's for sure....

Any imput right now would help!

Thanks,
Monica


----------



## ttc1soon

I am not sure if a chemical can do this but my miscarriage changed my cycle, especially the first two months after. Just BD just in case, we did every other day until positive okps and then did it every day for 4 days the month I got my positive.


----------



## Kazorina

Hi Monica,

I posted about something similair, 'Ovulating on CD7 after a chemical' and still not sure what happened but 2 days after my bleeding stopped, I was still spotting lightly for a few days and then I started to get signs of Ovulation, lots of EWCM, pinching pains and cramps/tenderness during BD. 

It's possible you are going to ovulate, so get BD'ing just encase. I am meant to be entering my fertile period now and starting to have signs but will not know for definate until later in the week. I'm going to test at the weekend just out of curiosity as i'll be 11/12 dpo if I did ov but only on CD21.

Confusing! but fingers crossed xx


----------



## brnsgr1981

Thank you so much for the support! It really helps alot! 

So the last three days I has positive OPKs, went in yesterday for bloodwork to check my hormone levels, as the doc just wanted to check that the OPKs weren't detecting something else, i'll know more about that later today. 

BUT, this morning I saw my temp surge from my usual 98.2-98.3 to 98.8. So, it looks like I ovulated, but I guess who knows. We bd'd the last 2 nights just in case! So let's see! :)


----------



## Kazorina

Is there an update from your bloodwork? It's strange how our bodies work. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## brnsgr1981

Hi There,

Thank you sooooo much for the wishes! :) :hug:

Yes, the blood work came back and my hcg was down to 0, so there was no way the OPK was picking up anything but the LH amts! Good for us, but still confusing! But she said if you guys are up for it, b'd your hearts out for the next few days. We did! Fingers crossed now!

How are you??


----------



## Kazorina

Your welcome hun, I hope you catch that egg!

I am still confused, I've had loads of EWCM again so went out and bought some opk's yesterday, as I hated not knowing and it was quite dark and just had a positive one today. So who knows, we BD'd last night and glad we did now after getting that +opk.

Fingers crossed xx


----------

